# Ladies, how do you like a BHM's shirt?



## Tad (May 19, 2006)

Do you like it snug and maybe pulling a bit at the buttons? Or loose and flowing, but still tucked in? Or do you like the untucked look? Or are you not a fan of the button-ed shirt?

And of course, what do you like about that look?

-Ed


----------



## missaf (May 19, 2006)

I'm a TOTAL sucker for a man in a suit, especially a big man, so dress shirts do it for me in that respect.

I also like the untucked look, so i can cop a belly feel under the shirt once in a while


----------



## Bly_guy (May 19, 2006)

Yes, Ladies, I want to know to


----------



## ruby (May 20, 2006)

I think that a BHM looks best TOPLESS! Love to look at shoulders, chest, and belly.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (May 20, 2006)

I always tuck in when visiting the parents. Otherwise? Loose.

But on job interviews, tucked in with Interview Pants [tm].

I left the east coast and their desire to see anyone not rolling in a gutter or buying a hot dog in the street dressed in a suit -- I'm more about the person and not the clothes, sorry.

Amusingly, my only fitted suits were made when I was 19. I still had them when I moved to Tucson at 27, after much gym action. So I still couldn't wear the suitcoats because I was too muscular. Now, I can't wear them for an entirely more sedentary reason.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 30, 2006)

There isn't a "no preference" option?


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 30, 2006)

I like the shirt loose and untucked, but I wouldn't discriminate. hehe


----------



## Skinny_FFA (May 31, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> I like the shirt loose and untucked, but I wouldn't discriminate. hehe



I have to agree with this. And I prefer trousers definitely UNDER the overhang.  

P.s.:TOPLESS also isn&#180;t a bad choice...


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jun 1, 2006)

yum for suits!!!
If there is going to be a suit, definitely tucked in. If not, I like all shirts untucked. It might be the generation gap though. 
Only one requirement: has to be tight around the belly *drools*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 1, 2006)

If he's wearing a shirt...snug is good for me 

however I am a fan of the shirtlessness!


----------



## scarcity (Jan 23, 2007)

I adore shirts. All men look like million bucks when they wear shirts  

Snug and tucked in shirts turn me on - especially when the dudes sit down  

Loose fitting shirts, untucked leave a lot to ones imagination, so that ain't bad either  

And yes, man in a suit .... yum. (pants below the belly)


----------



## ruby (Jan 23, 2007)

Once, my date showed up in jeans and a t-shirt. The t-shirt was loose, but not so long. We were sitting and talking at Starbuck's for hours. When he finally stood, everything was covered until he decided to stretch. When he stretched, PEEK-A-BOO. His belly was exposed at the bottom. He definitely had the body for that t-shirt. However, I really prefer for him to wear loose button shirts that are untucked (long enough to cover everything. I'm afraid that if he wears the too short t-shirt again and stretches, a chick like me might abduct him!!!


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> I'm a TOTAL sucker for a man in a suit, especially a big man, so dress shirts do it for me in that respect.
> 
> I also like the untucked look, so i can cop a belly feel under the shirt once in a while



Ditto! <_is it any wonder?> _ 

A big man in a nice suit with a freshly ironed or dry cleaned dress shirt, tucked in tightly around his belly, makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 24, 2007)

A loose T-shirt worn untucked with jeans really accentuates the soft jiggly look. It tends to cling to the curvy bits while still allowing them a bit of freedom, whilst something tighter looks a bit constraining and restrictive. In cold weather (which we seem to be getting lots of recently in my neck of the woods) you can also see the chap's nipples through it, which is cute.

Oh yes, and I love the inch of flesh that's apparently unknowingly revealed when stretching. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2007)

Button downs or golf shirts are my favorites, and always untucked


----------



## sexyFFA (Jan 25, 2007)

The tight shirts are yummy to look at, but the loose ones may give you a surprise when you go exporing, and that's the best kind of surprise


----------



## Amandy (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes to the idea of somewhat loose, to allow the jiggle freedom of movement. And double yes to suits!


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with SnapDragon. I LOVE a big boy in a t-shirt and jeans, especially a nice soft t-shirt, maybe a 'smidge' too tight so that it rides up the big belly occasionally...I also love T-shirts because I like to be able to see their sexy elbows...


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm a fan of loose shirts, gives room to breathe and leaves the slightest bit to the imagination.

My top two preferences?: 1) Topless (WOOO!) and 2) Button down shirts.


----------



## littlelily (Jan 29, 2007)

> A loose T-shirt worn untucked with jeans really accentuates the soft jiggly look. It tends to cling to the curvy bits while still allowing them a bit of freedom, whilst something tighter looks a bit constraining and restrictive. In cold weather (which we seem to be getting lots of recently in my neck of the woods) you can also see the chap's nipples through it, which is cute.
> 
> Oh yes, and I love the inch of flesh that's apparently unknowingly revealed when stretching.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Couldn't have said it better myself! 

I love big boys in cuddly t-shirts and jeans...I really like to see a little elbow pudge, so I have a real weakness for short sleeves...:wubu:


----------

